# نوافذ الطائرات



## جسر الأمل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تنقسم نوافذ الطائرة إلى قسمين أساسيين في الطائرة 
هناك النوافذ الرئيسية التي توجد في قمرة القيادة أمام قائد الطائرة وتسمى 
(windshield)
والنوافذ الموجودة على جانبي الطائرة المستخدمة من قبل المسافرين
(flight Deck Windows)
النوافذ في الطائرات النفاثة الحديثة معقدة جداً ومكلفة. ويجب أن يكون لها مواصفات خاصة جداً مهما كان استخدام الطائرة 
ومن هذه المواصفات : 
يجب أن تمتص النوافذ الإجهاد والضغط الناتج عن ضغط الهواء داخل الطائرة وأيضاً أن تتحمل أعباء الرحلة من أمطار وثلوج ومناورات.
كذلك بالنسبة للنواذ الأمامية يجب أن تقاوم صدمة أو ضربة طائر يزن أربع بوندات أي ما يقارب (2 كيلو) مع سرعة تعادل سرعة الطائرة في الجو
(cruising Speed)

الصورة المرفقة(1)

نأتي لشرح شكل وتصميم النافذة الأمامية في الطائرة:
قوة النافذة مستمدة من تركيبة طبقاتها المعددة والمعقدة. قد يصل سمك النافذة إلى (1.5 إنش) = (3.8 سم) وتتركب النافذة من ثلاث طبقات أو أكثر من الزجاج المقوى وطبقات من مادة الفينيل (vinyl) تكون ما بينها 
ويكون خلف طبقة الزجاج الخارجية طبقة تحتوي على مادة موصلة للتيار الكهربائي تقوم على إنتاج حرارة كافية لإذابة الثلج 
تستخدم عدة أنظمة مساندة لإزالة الثلج والجليد والمطر والضباب ومنها :
مانع الثلج (anti-icing)
مزيل الثلج (deicing)
مزيل الضباب (defogging)
ماسحات المطر (wippers)

الصورة المرفقة (2)

وهنا شرح وتصميم النافذة المستخدمة في حجرة الركاب :
تكون فتحة النافذة متمركزة مابين سطح جسم الطائرة (fuselage Frames)
وتكون مدعومة بطبقات من الألمنيوم المقوى
النافذة المستخدمة في حجرة الركاب في الطائرات الكبيرة يجب أن تصمم وتركب على أساس :
عدم إمكانية إنكسار أو انفجار النافذة عندما تكون حجرة الركاب مضغوطة بالهواء.
وأيضاً يجب أن تتحمل النافذة قوة الضغط
سواءً أكان مستمراً أو دوري (cyclic Pressurization) 
بدون فقدان لقوة ومتانة النافذة.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

يارك الله عي مجهودك 
و هذه هي الصور


----------



## محمدالمنصوري (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك .. 
تسلم إيدك .. هي دي المشاركات ولا بلاش .. 
تحياتي لك ..


----------



## إيروسبيس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع عجيب تسلمون على الشرح والصور


----------



## جسر الأمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## virtualknight (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة والشرح الوافي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك ارجو منك ان تذهب الى المطار لترى الزجاج بنفسك وتطرقه بيديك


----------

